# Отказываться от



## dashya

Дорогие мои!
Я опять к вам с заголовком. Скажите, пожалуйста, какое слово "отказываться" здесь правильно применить. 
Refuse, deny, do away with ?? 
Заголовок звучит так: 
Табачные компании начали отказываться от брендов недорогих сигарет


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi dashya, .... to move away from (producing) ...  to phase out (the production of) ...
"Do away with" is also ok.

In both cases, you can omit the word(s) in brackets, but it's clearer WITH those words.


----------



## Vadim K

Я бы перевел "_stop production of_"


----------



## dashya

Vadim K said:


> Я бы перевел "_stop production of_"


Thanks for your reply. You always help me formulate the other way.


----------



## dashya

Enquiring Mind said:


> Hi dashya, .... to move away from (producing) ...  to phase out (the production of) ...
> "Do away with" is also ok.
> 
> In both cases, you can omit the word(s) in brackets, but it's clearer WITH those words.


Thank you a lot


----------



## Sobakus

О производстве, по-моему, здесь речи не идёт – скорее о ребрендинге в первую очередь, посему _phase out_ – лучший вариант.


----------



## dashya

Sobakus said:


> О производстве, по-моему, здесь речи не идёт – скорее о ребрендинге в первую очередь, посему _phase out_ – лучший вариант.


Спасибо. Уже, правда, отправила. Ох уж эти заголовки....о ребрендинге речь шла, да


----------



## Rosett

В данном контексте я часто вижу более лёгкое и быстрое "switch from." "Phase out" практически завязано на процесс производства.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

> "Phase out" практически завязано на процесс производства.


 Это, к сожалению, неправильно.

AWG to phase out Morrison Construction brand (source: building.co.uk); Should Apple phase out the Macbrand? (source: facebook.com);
Lenovo to phase out Motorola brand for smartphones (source: fonearena.com); The company confirmed its decision to phase out the AGCO brand of tractors ...(source: agriculture.com); The historic Thomson brand will be phased out over the next few years (source: thisismoney.co.uk)  (further hits - приблизительно 444 000)


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> В данном контексте я часто вижу более лёгкое и быстрое "switch from."


Невозможно: в нашем случае замена отсутствует.


----------



## Colora

If some product (or brand) is going to leave the market it means that this product (or brand) will be discontinued. Thus, the article title can be translated into "The tobacco companies began discontinuing an inexpensive (cheap) brands of cigarettes."


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Tobacco companies _ditch_ / _desert_ / _abandon_ / _phase out_ / _dump _cheaper brands.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Невозможно: в нашем случае замена отсутствует.


Замена, в общем, не нужна, как и в русском: "Мы переключились с этого бренда" в значении "отказались".

Примеры из предметных областей: "I* switched from* National Systems" – Tim Kelly."
"But in the end there were three main reasons why I _*switched from*_ Aweber."
"Switched FROM Windows Phone? What are you missing most?"
"Switched from iPhone? Here's how to get your SMS ..."
"Consumers who have successfully _*switched from tobacco*_, and subsequently reduced their nicotine to zero nicotine, could lose availability/accessibility..."


----------



## Colora

I reread the article more slowly, and I think you can use the words "relinquish" and "give up" for your translation. "Tobacco companies began to relinquish (to give up) the names of the cheap cigarettes brands". But in reality they want to rebrand the cheap brands of cigarettes by unifying and sell it under a different name.


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> Замена, в общем, не нужна, как и в русском: "Мы переключились с этого бренда" в значении "отказались".
> 
> Примеры из предметных областей: "I* switched from* National Systems" – Tim Kelly."
> "But in the end there were three main reasons why I _*switched from*_ Aweber."
> "Switched FROM Windows Phone? What are you missing most?"
> "Switched from iPhone? Here's how to get your SMS ..."
> "Consumers who have successfully _*switched from tobacco*_, and subsequently reduced their nicotine to zero nicotine, could lose availability/accessibility..."


Все примеры использованы в значении "отказались от чего-либо в пользу чего-либо неуказанного" – это ничто иное как эллипсис, как и в русском. Значения "отказаться без замены" ни у того, ни у другого нет.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Все примеры использованы в значении "отказались от чего-либо в пользу чего-либо неуказанного" – это ничто иное как эллипсис, как и в русском. Значения "отказаться без замены" ни у того, ни у другого нет.


В случае табакокурения - просто бросили курить.
Однако в целом насчёт "отказаться без замены" не утверждалось, прошу не искажать в очередной раз. "Отказаться" - да, а эллипсис это или нет, в рассматриваемом примере ОП не имеет значения.


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> В случае табакокурения - просто бросили курить.


Не просто бросили курить. Ознакомьтесь, пожалуйста, с контекстом, из которого взяли свой пример.


> Однако в целом насчёт "отказаться без замены" не утверждалось, прошу не искажать в очередной раз. "Отказаться" - да, а эллипсис это или нет, в рассматриваемом примере ОП не имеет значения.


"Отказаться" и "перейти с чего-либо на что-либо" – два разных значения, переводимых разными глаголами, и разница между этими значениями в наличии замены. Эллипсис подразумевает таковое, а "или нет" – не подразумевает. В нашем случае замены не подразумевается, посему эллипсиса нет – значит, глагол "to switch' неприменим. Этот глагол, как, например, _to give_ в основном значении, требует двух дополнений.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi Rosett, Sobakus is correct. If you *switch from* something, you make a choice to stop using or consuming A, and you use or consume B instead, but A still exists as an option for anyone else who chooses to use it. And with* switch from*, both elements of the substitution have to be stated, or implied, or understood in the context (as Sobakus said in #10 - замена отсутствует).  In the OP's context (which I assume is below - pity it wasn't in the original post ) the cheap brands will cease to exist, the cheap brands will no longer be available for anyone to choose. And the tobacco companies are not _using_ or _consuming_ (as in all the examples you gave) the cheap brands, they are marketing them.

_На практике объединение брендов выглядит так: название марки, которой суждено уйти с рынка, будет напечатано на пленке, которой обернута картонная пачка. А сама пачка под пленкой будет уже брендирована другой маркой сигарет. Для разъяснения в пачку будет помещаться вкладыш, в котором будет сообщаться, что через некоторое время эта марка сигарет будет называться по-другому, однако вкус, к которому привык потребитель, останется неизменным._ (source: rbc.ru)

"Phase out" is far and away the best option here. The others I offered in #12, or "drop", or Colora's "discontinue" are also possible. But please feel free to ask about *switch from* (with proper context - that the cheaper brands will no longer exist) on the English forum.


----------



## Rosett

Enquiring Mind said:


> Hi Rosett, Sobakus is correct. If you *switch from* something, you make a choice to stop using or consuming A, and you use or consume B instead, but A still exists as an option for anyone else who chooses to use it. And with* switch from*, both elements of the substitution have to be stated, or implied, or understood in the context (as Sobakus said in #10 - замена отсутствует).  In the OP's context (which I assume is below - pity it wasn't in the original post ) the cheap brands will cease to exist, the cheap brands will no longer be available for anyone to choose. And the tobacco companies are not _using_ or _consuming_ (as in all the examples you gave) the cheap brands, they are marketing them.
> 
> _На практике объединение брендов выглядит так: название марки, которой суждено уйти с рынка, будет напечатано на пленке, которой обернута картонная пачка. А сама пачка под пленкой будет уже брендирована другой маркой сигарет. Для разъяснения в пачку будет помещаться вкладыш, в котором будет сообщаться, что через некоторое время эта марка сигарет будет называться по-другому, однако вкус, к которому привык потребитель, останется неизменным._ (source: rbc.ru)
> 
> "Phase out" is far and away the best option here. The others I offered in #12, or "drop", or Colora's "discontinue" are also possible. But please feel free to ask about *switch from* (with proper context - that the cheaper brands will no longer exist) on the English forum.


Some other tobacco companies (globally) may still produce cheap brands, so that cheap brands never disappear (re: Economics 101.)
"Companies who want to rebrand their production choose to switch from the cheap brands" - what's wrong with that?


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Не просто бросили курить. Ознакомьтесь, пожалуйста, с контекстом, из которого взяли свой пример.
> 
> "Отказаться" и "перейти с чего-либо на что-либо" – два разных значения, переводимых разными глаголами, и разница между этими значениями в наличии замены. Эллипсис подразумевает таковое, а "или нет" – не подразумевает. В нашем случае замены не подразумевается, посему эллипсиса нет – значит, глагол "to switch' неприменим. Этот глагол, как, например, _to give_ в основном значении, требует двух дополнений.


Ничего он не требует: даже единственного дополнения, так как уже сам по себе возвратный. Остальное обосновываться может семантикой - одно, два или три дополнения, если угодно - в зависимости от того, что вы хотите сказать.


----------

